# Trauma Pics (Viewer Discretion Advised)



## emtff376

Hey all,

I have some pictures to share with those who want to look at them.  

Picture #1 - index finger with a 16 penny nail through it via air nailer.  ouchie.

Pics 2 & 3 - kid snowboarding who broke his wrist.  It is quite deformed, however the kid was fine, didn't cry, nothing.  If you're going to snowboard, wear wrist guards!!! (okay, I'll get off my soapbox now)

Here's the link.

Enjoy and please feel free to use in class if you so desire!


----------



## TTLWHKR

Trauma? pffffffftttttt.. Get the bandaids..


----------



## Wingnut

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> Trauma? pffffffftttttt.. Get the bandaids..


 
ROFL  yeah a little ice, it'll be fine.


I'll never forget when I broke my ankle. It swelled immediately and my husband said, "Jenn quit acting up, you're fine just walk it off"...<_< 

Great pics....thanks for posting them.


----------



## emtff376

It blew my mind that kid with the wrist was perfectly calm.  Mom was on the phone in hysterics.  

On Friday I had a kid with a displaced femur, same story.  He was perfectly calm, parents were going ape.

I would have had a real nice pic of the kid with the tension pneumo, JVD and deviated trach, as well as head and neck injuries, but I was too busy bagging him.


----------



## TTLWHKR

Shock .. ..


----------



## emtff376

didn't seem shocky.  Vitals normal, PWD, etc.


----------



## coloradoemt

emtff376 said:
			
		

> didn't seem shocky. Vitals normal, PWD, etc.


 

LMAO!!!!!!! B)


----------



## TTLWHKR

Psychological not Physiological


----------



## FFEMT1764

Well it could have been worse...nothing like getting to the wreck and stepping out of the truck and into someone's brains....eeewww......nothing like a cable median divider on the interstate to scalp someone good...


----------



## SmokinGun911

*In the process of bagging (and I don't mean 'airway') a victim, his brain actually fell out of his skull and on the ground. It appeared quite pink and not gray as most of us might assume. 

Much more to this story, but I'll stop there. It was a horrific scene and day. I hope it is the last of it's kind in my career.*


----------



## FFEMT1764

unfortunately people here ride the organ donor motorcycles at 100mph and think that a helmet is an option...no melon guard equals melon all over the highway


----------



## TTLWHKR

Fresh brain is a combination of red and milky white, to appear to have a grey tinge.

Brain that has been setting for a while, where the blood has drained, or pooled and is cold.. Is more greyish blue.


----------



## coloradoemt

Those pics did not bother me. If anyone is interested I do have some graphic pics of a young gal that got her hand caught in a bread dough machine. 45 minutes to extricate her from the machine. Lost her arm to the elbow.

We should have a section where we can post pics. Enter on your own risk type thing.


----------



## ffemt8978

coloradoemt said:
			
		

> We should have a section where we can post pics. Enter on your own risk type thing.



That option wasn't discussed, but there are a couple of reasons that we went with hosting the images off site and providing a link.

1.  Server load - while not an issue yet, it could become one as we grow
2.  Appropriateness - We in EMS sometimes forget that this site is viewed by non-EMS people who may find some things not to their viewing pleasure.  We also receive several memership requests from children less than 13 years old.
3.  Viewer discretion warning - by hosting the image off site, itgives the viewer the option to view the picture after reading the warning.  If it was hosted here, the image would automatically load before they had a chance to read the thread.
4.  Thread continuity - Hosting the image in another forum here would cause members to bounce back and forth between threads in an attempt to follow the discussion.

We're not saying that every image needs to be hosted off site, but we are asking our members to use some judgement in what would be suitable for viewing by all of our members or guests.


----------



## coloradoemt

Ok. I got it. Here is a link to some pics taken a couple of months ago. This young gal got her hand and arm caught in the augers of a bread dough machine. The augers were not sharp but rather rounded off. She ended up losing her arm which you can tell why if you view them. These are pretty graphic so I caution those of you who get a weak stomach looking at blood, massive flesh injuries, or just trauma in general. I did not make this a public site so the password is ambulance.

http://photobucket.com/albums/e341/coloradoemt/


----------



## Jon

I once went for an "Accident, Unknown Injuries" on the highway locally.. My Ambulance Capt. was driving, I was the tech. We get there... pull up on the Left Shoulder for 1 vehicle, off the road into the grassy median with PSP PD on scene. There is a VERY dead, VERY eviserated 8-point buck in the left shoulder in front of our rig... I get out, walk around the front of the rig... me and my Capt. look down, there is gray matter all over the road... we get around the back of the rig to where our turnout gear is stored (we came from the hospital after a medical call) as we go to get our gear.. right next to the rear bumper, there is a liver... perfectly intact, and looking very alone. We talk to the cop... he says the driver is fine, and there isn't any work for us unless we "can do anything about the deer" We say that it is too late for it.... say thank you.... and leave.  It was pretty cool to see all the guts there.


Also... my first bad call was a Pedistrian Struck.... I saw pics about a year and a half later at our banquet slide show... the kid had an open head injury and died. In the pictures of the truck... there was gray matter and hair left on the plow-front of the pickup that struck the kid....


----------



## CaptainPanic

coloradoemt said:
			
		

> Ok. I got it. Here is a link to some pics taken a couple of months ago. This young gal got her hand and arm caught in the augers of a bread dough machine. The augers were not sharp but rather rounded off. She ended up losing her arm which you can tell why if you view them. These are pretty graphic so I caution those of you who get a weak stomach looking at blood, massive flesh injuries, or just trauma in general. I did not make this a public site so the password is ambulance.
> 
> http://photobucket.com/albums/e341/coloradoemt/


 
But theres one question left - how did she get her hand in the dough machine? Theres an obvious sign on the side that says -CAUTION: NO GUARD USE CAUTION and shows a pic of what happens when you stick your hand in it.  

Please tell me she tripped over something and thats just how she landed...


----------



## coloradoemt

CaptainPanic said:
			
		

> But theres one question left - how did she get her hand in the dough machine? Theres an obvious sign on the side that says -CAUTION: NO GUARD USE CAUTION and shows a pic of what happens when you stick your hand in it.
> 
> Please tell me she tripped over something and thats just how she landed...


 
Unfortunately she was trying to clean it out before she shut it off...


----------



## CaptainPanic

You can bet she was fired for that incident, eh?

Application question:
_Why were you fired from your last position?_
Because I was too stupid to read the caution signs or the pictures on the machinery therefore I lost an arm.... 

then the person that reads this answer will immediately throw her application in the trash.

Here's hoping she's at least gotten on disability for illiteracy and not only for her missing arm.


----------



## i_drive_code3

*ah the medical merits of marijuana...*

LOL
i had a kid who completely dislocated his patella, we're talking all the way on the lateral side of his leg - ouch! but what i noticed first when we walked in the room was the cloud of "smoke"...his family members had NO clue and he was more paranoid that i'd rat him out to his mom than the future of his knee and his inability to perform more of those dumbass stunt manuevers in his bedroom like the one he'd done that day!  and yeah somehow i don't think he had one of those little cards from the gov't giving him permission to rock the ganj if ya know what i mean!

ok guess i'm evil cuz i think of funny stuff when i think of some of my ickier trauma calls....
had a kid roll his dads brand new convertible and he got scalped - damn that was some major bleeding there people...so i'm in the back of the rig holding his scalp onto his skull and my dang nose is running like you wouldn't believe. i did not want any of my sniffles to drop on the kids face so luckily some newbie fire dude jumps in the back... "hey you need any help?" "uh yea, reach into my pocket (yes the BREAST pocket) and pull out my tissues and wipe my nose, would ya?"  somehow i don't think THAT is what this fireboy wanted to help me with! ROFL....
what can i say... i have allergies!


kateh34r:


----------



## TTLWHKR

College..... h34r:


----------



## Wingnut

i_drive_code3 said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> ok guess i'm evil cuz i think of funny stuff when i think of some of my ickier trauma calls...
> 
> 
> (yes the BREAST pocket)
> kateh34r:


 

LOL!! :lol: 

Don't feel bad...I have this really bad habit of laughing when someone close to me gets hurt. I know how awful it sounds, it's not that anything is funny it's just how I react. My husband has been hurt twice (nothing life threatening but bad enough for a trip to the ER) and passes kidney stones every 6 months or so and while he's writhing in pain, I just burst out with laughter. Fortunately I haven't done it in the ER or on the rig, I'm hoping it's a reaction soley reserved for him, otherwise I'd probably be fired in a matter of minutes.

And the other day I was at the doc and a medic who worked there part time did my EKG and bloodwork.  After I had to flash him for the 12-lead he had to put his vials in my lap for the bloodwork, and being the smartass that I am I HAD to give him a hard time about it. If you don't make light of the awkard situations they'll drive you even more mad than the calls will.


----------



## Jon

http://photobucket.com/albums/d57/jblatman/Everyday%20Stuff/Hydrant%20MVA%20%20%20%20Feb%2011/

Not TRAUMA pics.... but funny


----------



## pfmedic

nice silverfork!

The hydrant pictures... it's cool to see how snow reacts with the flash. looks like stars in space.


----------

